

Best advice I ever received - topgear2

Ok guys, following all the comments I received here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=231407, for my new website foobets.com, I can happily say it helped crystallise my thoughts regarding the site and helped me to avoid some blind alleys. I would recommend everyone who has the germ of a start-up idea throw it out to the Hackers here for their feedback
======
icey
Why did you create a new user account just for this?

